
Show HN: Bitcoin Arbitrage – Kraken vs. GDAX - BigBalli
http://giacomoballi.com/crypto.html
======
speeq
I wonder how much of the daily trading volume for crypto currencies is just
people doing arbitrage.

~~~
BigBalli
If you assume they use the same addresses back and forth you could analyze the
ledger but not sure it's worth the effort...

------
BigBalli
Created this for myself (along with an email alert if the difference exceeds
the defined trigger) and figured I'd share it. Let me know if you wish to
receive the emails.

------
10dpd
How do you actually use this?

Simply transfer the Bitcoin from GDAX to Kraken and back again?

~~~
BigBalli
If you transfer back right away then you not only don't make profit but end up
leaving money on the table due to the fees.

When difference is higher then your total fees, you can cash out for a higher
amount of dollars for the same volume of bitcoin.

------
prodent
It's spelled withdrawal.

